# problem in spouse's education points



## jashi (Sep 19, 2011)

i am applying for Federal skill category in electrician profile.i am working as an electrician in government sector here in India .my problem is that my wife has done a bachelor degree from a renowned university from India ,but she appeared in exams as a private candidate,but at the same time she had been attending regular classes from a private academy in her small town but the academy is a private institution not affiliated with any university .but as she had been attending regular classes from academy she has got a valid certificate from from academy for attending classes for whole three years .
here my problem is that my wife has a valid degree, as valid as degree of regular student,but she attended the classes from a private academy.is this concern will make a problem in getting 4 points of spouse education.otherwise all of my case is OK i have already score 10 points in IELTS .


----------



## jashi (Sep 19, 2011)

plsssss help


----------

